

Web designers don't need college degrees - nickpettit
http://blog.teamtreehouse.com/web-designers-dont-need-college-degrees

======
bakerconspiracy
If I could have been a web developer 6 years ago before college only by
interest alone - things would be different. In industry, it is required to
have 2-4 years experience or a degree to even get your foot in the door (or a
callback).

Also, I feel like people who took the time to get degrees have the groundwork
to learn new things faster. Treehouse seems redundant since youtube has videos
on every topic that they teach. I don't know...maybe some people learn better
with puppets.

------
madoublet
The skill itself certainly doesn't require a degree. But, a degree does give
you options to pursue other careers if you decide not to be a designer or
developer. It never looks bad to have a computer science or related degree on
your resume, but not having a degree at all could certainly limit your
opportunities. I think the better advice would be to pursue an economically
responsible degree while supplementing your skill set with services like
treehouse. Just my opinion, of course.

